
Amazon.com Announces Third Quarter Sales Up 34% to $43.7B - artsandsci
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20171026006422/en/Amazon.com-Announces-Quarter-Sales-34-43.7-Billion
======
rdlecler1
Amazon has a lot of upside potential but COGS is something like 80% of their
revenue. Minus COGS their annual revenue will be about $20b with about a
5%-10% profit margin. Sure, they can increase revenue by 5x - 10x. Minus COGS
that would bring them to parity with Google but with 25% - 50% of Google’s
margins. As much as I like Amazon as a company it’s hard for me to square this
with their valuation.

